# Nk Cells tests



## Monty Bear (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone

After a lot of failed IVF and DE attempts, I just feel like I dont know what to do next and no one seems to be giving us any answers. Was just wondering if anyone has been for the tests for the NK cells, and do you think that it could be a factor as to not falling pregnant or just a big con, I have read so much there are lots of positive but also lots of negatives.  I went and had the blood tests done this week and we are just praying that this is going to give us some answers and hope.  We are now at the stage when you just feel so dowm and we are struggling to pick ourselves up after our DE failed attempt a couple of weeks ago, i just hope that this could be the way forward for us,  Would love to hear your views with regards to these tests and if any of you think this treatment was your answer to you falling pregnant.

monty Bear


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Monty, After lots of failed attempts at IVF i had my the level 1 and level 2 chicago tests as they are called at CARE Notts under Dr Ndukwe.. My NK activity came back as high which he believed was causing recurrent implantation failure..

As you can see i had tx with them and am pg now the first time ever after being told by many to just keep trying..

I dont think i would be in this position if it wasnt for the immune meds i was prescribed.. and i am still on them until at least 12 weeks.

Good luck

Bronte xxx


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Hi

Another success story here.
After 6 IUI's and 1 ICSI I felt that something was going wrong at implantation stage (long story but relates to symptoms and stuff only ever experienced during treatment cycles).  Anyway, before going on to use our frozen embies I looked into these immunological testing and possible problems.  Like Bronte I went to see Dr George Ndukwe at CARE Nottingham.  He ran all the blood tests which came back showing the I had overactive NK Cells and a problem with my body not disguising the embryo (TH1:TH2 ratio I think).  Anyway, I was prescribed steroids and clexane for my FET and the result is our beautiful daughter.
I would also add that Dr George also sent me for a pelvic blood flow scan, which showed that I have a problem with the lining, the third layer never built up enough, so although the lining had the three layers on scan it was not thick enough for my embies to implant properly.  I was prescribed viagra to treat this.

So, all the tests would suggest that I had a combined problem of blood flow issues and immunological issues - my embies were trying to implant but couldn't cos the lining wasn't right and they were also getting attacked by my innume system.  

Having now had a successful treatment and looking at what I experienced in that 2WW and what I experienced in previous 2WW, although I obviously can't say for certain, I am fairly sure that in 4 of my 7 previous cycles I had embies that were trying to implant but failed.

So, yes, I am a firm believer in the immunological side of implantation failure and strongly believe that we would never have had our daughter if we hadn't gone for testing.  

From my experience my advice would be to also have a pelvic blood flow scan done just to rule out any problems in that area as well.

I wish you all the best for the future.

Dawn
xx


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Monty-bear,

I've just replied on your other thread having seen of your bfn   The replies you have had already have been very helpful and hopefully give you some more hope. I've found them reassuring as we have said if this cycle doesn't work then we will go for testing. You feel you need to get answers and be sure you've explored every avenue you can. Sadly there isn't always answers and down to that intangible 'luck'   BUT it will help you go into another cycle if you so decide knowing that the NK cell and blood flow isn't a problem or if it is that you have it rectified which will give a lot of fresh hope (although some frustration that didn't know before I'm sure   ). I'm in a similar situation, although not had as many cycles and heartbreak as you and so can't compare, but I feel if this doesn't work then is there a problem with implantation I don't know about  

I'm on day 11 of 2ww with donor embryos, we had our two blastocysts and one embie at morula stage transferred, not only did they survive the thaw they have continued to this stage and in the embryologists words are perfect, more like fresh than frozen. My lining is 14mm and most well and relaxed I've been through any cycle except some muscular problems. If this still ends up in a bfn despite everything being in our favour then we have to look at what else might be wrong. I share this to say thank you for asking the question (and thank you fo the replies) and to say I know a little of what your feeling right now although we do still have hope that this might work so don't pretend to say its the same thing. 

There is a lot of controversy about NK cells but sounds like may be something of an issue around implantation for you and in a way I hope that it shows positive so that there is something can do about it so get that longed for bfp. 

Best of luck to you hun x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Tawny, can I ask what you paid for your tests at Care? Do they only test if you are cycling with them?

Good luck with finding an answer Monty bear, Im in the same situatuin as yourself, although I know I have antithyroid antibodies and ovarian failure...who knows what  else!
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Shellj - Hi, if I remember rightly we paid about £1200 for all the tests and consultation.  Sorry don't have a breakdown for each individual test.  Yes, you have to be having treatment at one of the CARE clinics in order to be able to see Dr George at Nottingham.  We had all our treatment at Northampton CARE, but went to Nottingham 3 times; first consultation, blood tests and then results.
Hope that helps.

Wishing you all the best
Dawn


----------



## Monty Bear (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your positive feedback, we find out on Saturday the results and hoping it will give us some hope at last

Monty Bear


----------



## Dr Kate (Aug 11, 2004)

Monty Bear - let me add to the positive list. Also under george at CARE. Had 6 IVFs (last one with donor eggs) all failed. Had immune tests and didn't believe it all....got second opinion from Alan Beer (RIP) and went for it. Conceived with DE and immune therapy. Have beautiful 2 y 8 month old son who has just had 4 days at Disneyland Paris hugging Mickey Mouse and all the characters.

I never thought it would happen. I went through so much failing, trying again, failing, trying again - and finally through all the drugs for the immune stuff. But would I do it all again WEll YES - I have just started again and am hoping to give DS a sibling if we are lucky again.

Keep the faith!!!!

Good luck. Keeping everything crossed for you!
K
xxx


----------

